# Anyone seen this nonsense?



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.thegodmovie.com/atheism/


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 12, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> http://www.thegodmovie.com/atheism/


JP Holding did


----------



## Beoga (Mar 12, 2007)

I don't think it is anything new under the sun. People were freaking out about the "Blasphemy Challenge" that Mr. Flemming promotes. However, all he does is promote the concept that people are dead in their sins and that they need the regenerating work of the Spirit if they are going to understand and submit to the Truth.

Psalm 14:1
The fool says in his heart, "There is no God."
They are corrupt, they do abominable deeds,
there is none who does good.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 12, 2007)

Nothing suprises me anymore.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 12, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> JP Holding did



"What I got was so bad it makes _The Bible Fraud_ look like peer-reviewed scholarship." 

That line rocked


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Mar 12, 2007)

JP may not be reformed, but his sarcasm is sometimes very well placed.  This is one of those cases.


----------



## calgal (Mar 13, 2007)

Beoga said:


> I don't think it is anything new under the sun. People were freaking out about the "Blasphemy Challenge" that Mr. Flemming promotes. However, all he does is promote the concept that people are dead in their sins and that they need the regenerating work of the Spirit if they are going to understand and submit to the Truth.
> 
> Psalm 14:1
> The fool says in his heart, "There is no God."
> ...




Flemming meant it for evil and God is using it for good. Gotta love the irony!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2007)

See this thread and this.


----------

